# New Browser



## HiDesertHal (Aug 8, 2017)

_I couldn't find a place to start a new thread on the Computers forum, so I came back to Mama._

I had an online technician install GoogleChrome today, accessing my machine from Kentucky, over 2000 miles away.

He said that my old browser AOL, was beginning to fade from the scene, and he suggested GoogleChrome, which he installed remotely.

I now have the Videos on YouTube working again, and my machine is snappier, with no more stumbling when scrolling, and none of my functions or data is lost!

That's all....

HDH


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2017)

I remember AOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2017)

Good move Hal, hope you like Chrome.


----------



## Steve LS (Aug 8, 2017)

Chrome is my go to browser for every site but here.
I have to use IE here.

Chrome doesn't display the tool bar for me with any message options that are available in a vBulliten forum.



Nothing, and this is the only VBulletin site where this is an issue


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 8, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I remember AOL!



Golly, Radish...is AOL that ancient?

 HDH


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 8, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> ....I now have the Videos on YouTube working again, and my machine is snappier, with no more stumbling when scrolling, and none of my functions or data is lost!


Hal, I just took the plunge and downloaded Chrome.  Your comment about scrolling and YouTube videos convinced me.  I've been having the same problems.  Plus a website said you could do away with Adobe Flash p) with Chrome.  I think Flash may have been part of the problem with scrolling.  So far, so good. No clutter.  Much faster.  (I was using IE11 before)



Steve LS said:


> Chrome is my go to browser for every site but here.
> I have to use IE here.
> 
> Chrome doesn't display the tool bar for me with any message options that are available in a vBulliten forum.
> Nothing, and this is the only VBulletin site where this is an issue


Steve, is this what you mean by toolbar?  This is a screenshot from just now attempting to post a new thread using Chrome.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 9, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Golly, Radish...is AOL that ancient?HDH



Yes...AOL is little more than a holdover from the "dial up" days.  Chrome, Firefox, etc., are far superior.  I keep 4 browsers on my system...Chrome, Firefox, Edge, and Avast Safezone.  On my system, Chrome is the fastest. and I use the others for specific tasks...Safezone, for example for any financial queries, as it contains extra safeguards.  I pulled IE completely off my system, as it is the slowest of the bunch.  Installing a browser is quite easy...just go to the browser site, or sites like CNET, do the download, then click on the "exe" file to do the actual install.  Depending upon the speed of your Internet service, the download usually takes just a few seconds...to a minute, then the install will take a few minutes, and you are set to go.  I keep an Ad Blocker, ABP, on Chrome, to eliminate the ads, and that speeds things up substantially.  In the rare case that I want to view a site that won't load, due to ABP, I then go to Firefox to view that specific site, then back to Chrome.  Edge comes with W10, and I keep it active...just using it occasionally.


----------



## Steve LS (Aug 10, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Hal, I just took the plunge and downloaded Chrome.  Your comment about scrolling and YouTube videos convinced me.  I've been having the same problems.  Plus a website said you could do away with Adobe Flash p) with Chrome.  I think Flash may have been part of the problem with scrolling.  So far, so good. No clutter.  Much faster.  (I was using IE11 before)
> 
> 
> Steve, is this what you mean by toolbar?  This is a screenshot from just now attempting to post a new thread using Chrome.
> ...



Yes it is.
All the message formatting tools are missing for me at this site and not at any other Vbulletin I go to.

I'm forced to use EI here.
No idea that is.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 10, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> Yes it is.
> All the message formatting tools are missing for me at this site and not at any other Vbulletin I go to.
> 
> I'm forced to use EI here.
> No idea that is.



Maybe they have a newer version of Chrome now?  Mine says ...

*Version 60.0.3112.90 (Official Build) (64-bit)*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2017)

I've used Chrome in the past here on my Windows 7 computer and never had a problem on this site with formatting tools.  Now I use IE11 and Firefox mostly, but have Edge on my new machine that I don't like to use, but works fine here for me too.


----------



## Senex (Jan 30, 2018)

Steve LS said:


> Chrome is my go to browser for every site but here.
> I have to use IE here.
> 
> Chrome doesn't display the tool bar for me with any message options that are available in a vBulliten forum.
> ...



SRWare Iron works fine here. Its a Chrome or Chromium derivative.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've used Chrome in the past here on my Windows 7 computer and never had a problem on this site with formatting tools.  Now I use IE11 and Firefox mostly, but have Edge on my new machine that I don't like to use, but works fine here for me too.



Seabreeze, what don't you like about Edge? I have not installed it yet but keep getting the pop up to install Microsoft Edge. I am using Windows 10


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Seabreeze, what don't you like about Edge? I have not installed it yet but keep getting the pop up to install Microsoft Edge. I am using Windows 10



It came already installed on my newest computer along with the Windows 10.  Nothing big to complain about it, some problems with online photos and forms with it, and don't care for the bookmarks there.  If it were up to me, all the Favorites would be set up like on Internet Explorer, but that browser is becoming harder to use on the modern web.  Never got comfortable with Edge, didn't like the feel of it.  Maybe someday I'll have a change of heart.  For now I'm mainly using Firefox, recommended by some members here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2018)

I have used FireFox for years, never any problems. I like the feature that delets my surfing history when I exit FireFox..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2018)

Hal, if all you are doing is something as simple as downloading a browser you are better off downloading it yourself.  It is dangerous to allow others to access your computer via the net.  I'm just sayin.....


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 30, 2018)

Chrome traces you.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2018)

A smart friend of mine advised me  To Steer  Clear  of Anything

Concerning  MICROSOFT.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 30, 2018)

I use Chrome most of the time because I like the extensions that are offered with Chrome. I am fully aware of the information I am giving when I use Chrome and the extensions I use. I am fine with that in exchange for the convenience of the syncing I get with my laptop, desktop and Android phone. Some people are skittish about such things though and I do understand that point of view but my ISP tracks all I do regardless of which browser I use anyway so I use the browser which is best for my needs.


----------



## Senex (Jan 31, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Chrome traces you.



It sure does, especially if one uses Google or signs in to any sort of account. There are ways to mitigate it, but not entirely. Better to use a Chromium-based browser, especially one that has the tracking 'features' turned off.


----------

